# Friday's MLB TV Schedule



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

2:05 PM ET
Orioles (WNUV/WBDC/WJAL) @ White Sox (FSN Chicago & EI 754)

6:05 PM ET
Yankees (WCBS/WCBS-DT{not HD}) @ Red Sox (NESN & EI 755)

7:05 PM ET
Braves (TBS) @ Marlins (WPXN)
Cubs (WGN) @ Pirates
Reds @ Phillies (CN8)
Royals (KCWE) @ Indians (FSN Ohio & EI 756)

7:10 PM ET
Expos @ Mets (FSN New York & EI 757)

7:15 PM ET
Blue Jays (Rogers 10) @ Devil Rays (WMOR)

8:05 PM ET
Tigers (FSN Detroit) @ Twins (KSTP/KSTC/FSN North-Minnesota & EI 760) & ESPN
Alt.
Mariners (KIRO/FSN Northwest-Portland & EI 759) @ Rangers (KDFI)

8:10 PM ET
Astros (KNWS) @ Cardinals (FSN Midwest & EI 758) & ESPN

9:05 PM ET
Diamondbacks (KTVK) @ Rockies (KWGN)

10:05 PM ET
Dodgers (KCOP) @ Padres (Cox Cable 4)
Athletics (KICU) @ Angels (KCAL)

10:35 PM ET
Brewers @ Giants (FSN Bay Area & EI 761)


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

Brewers TV for Friday will be from FOX North - Wisconsin


----------

